# Wet and heavy



## JD (Nov 15, 2007)

Um.  It's gonna snow tonight.  Sounds like sugarbush will be the place to be tomorrow.  I heard free beer for people earning their turns.  Just a heads up.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2007)

JD said:


> I heard free beer for people earning their turns.  Just a heads up.



Only if you skied the man made stuff though.  They like it when people ski it before it opens since it breaks the snow up nicely, so that they won't have to groom it the next day.


----------



## Big Game (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up JD. Got to sit this one one with BS "work" "obligations" and "respect" for "the tribunal." Anyway, sounds like a good time for sure.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 15, 2007)

It  started snowing in Lake Placid at 7:00 this morning.  Was not supposed to change over till this afternoon.  I am thinking we are going to get a foot. 

YEEHAAAA I gonna have some fun after work tonight


----------



## kingslug (Nov 15, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> It  started snowing in Lake Placid at 7:00 this morning.  Was not supposed to change over till this afternoon.  I am thinking we are going to get a foot.
> 
> YEEHAAAA I gonna have some fun after work tonight



The wait is killing meeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Nov 15, 2007)

Yessir.  Nothing like a little night skiin.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Nov 15, 2007)

Its starting to turn here in the kingdom, in town,  so it must be mostly elephant snot the mountain, already getting colder, much earlier than planned -beautiful november day out there right now, heavy rain and mix, sub 40 degrees and windy

going to be a great weekend along the green mountain spine


----------



## kingdom-tele (Nov 15, 2007)

edit:  

snowing heavily in town now


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the latest from NOAA for northern Vermont:

Snow In Vermont


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 15, 2007)

link has http doubled up....may want to fix.

thx tho


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 15, 2007)

Something happened to that link, so here is a copy from NOAA's website:

Hazardous Weather Outlook
Winter Storm Warning


This Afternoon: Periods of snow. Steady temperature around 34. North wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. 

Tonight: Periods of snow. Low around 30. North wind between 7 and 10 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Friday: Periods of snow. High near 31. Northwest wind between 13 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible


Yeay, snow!

In my neck of the woods they're still predicting on to three inches of snow, hopefully that will increase


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 15, 2007)

*Heavy snow at Jay*

As of noon,Jay is reporting heavy snow with 3-4 inches on the ground.A foot or more is possible.The main page says"may your first turns be powder"!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2007)

Lets hope that this storm is indicative of storms to come this year, not the snow part(although that would be nice), but the cold air arriving EARLIER than forcasted.  Last year it seems liek the majority of the time the cold air was taking LONGER than forcasted to arrive and thus keep the snowfall totals down


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 15, 2007)

"A foot or more is possible"

First snow at jay, first tall tale from jay. 
They are the worst with snow reporting.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> "A foot or more is possible"
> 
> First snow at jay, first tall tale from jay.
> They are the worst with snow reporting.


Actually, this is the third snow at Jay and they under reported their second. Though I agree with the sentiment, their reports are not to be taken at face value. But a foot at Jay for this storm seems reasonable given the change in the pattern which now seems to favor Northern VT more than NH and ME per powerfreak.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 15, 2007)

43 and raining here on LI....again, why do i live on this island??? why???


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2007)

Choice?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 15, 2007)

Any snow you get in New England can directly attributed to me moving to Colorado. The same goes for the warm dry weather we have been experiencing. Tomorrow is the last day I go out until it snows, I have six days between copper and loveland on a variety of four runs, it's fun but such a tease looking at the stuff I really want to ski. Mountain biking from my front door on the other hand......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2007)

snoseek said:


> Any snow you get in New England can directly attributed to me moving to Colorado. The same goes for the warm dry weather we have been experiencing. Tomorrow is the last day I go out until it snows, I have six days between copper and loveland on a variety of four runs, it's fun but such a tease looking at the stuff I really want to ski. Mountain biking from my front door on the other hand......




I didn't realize Colorado was hurting..I feel so bad for you..:roll:


----------



## snoseek (Nov 15, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't realize Colorado was hurting..I feel so bad for you..:roll:



Talking with long time residents on the lifts and bars the snowpack is far less than normal. Many areas are delaying opening including Vail and Steamboat. Utah dosn't look much better. The forecast may improve early next week. This is a case in point that western areas don't have nearly the snowmaking capacity as northeast areas.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2007)

snoseek said:


> Talking with long time residents on the lifts and bars the snowpack is far less than normal. Many areas are delaying opening including Vail and Steamboat. Utah dosn't look much better. The forecast may improve early next week. This is a case in point that western areas don't have nearly the snowmaking capacity as northeast areas.



Hang in there..it's only mid-November.  My first season living in Bozeman MT..Big Sky only had two groomers open for Thanksgiving and Bridger Bowl didn't open until Christmas but then it dumped and dumped and dumped..and my second and final season out there it snowed 105 inches at Bridger bowl in 5 days right before New Years..than it snowed another couple hundred inches..wowser..Ski as much as you can..even if it's on ribbons of death..


----------

